# Save hide for tanning



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Going out today with my son for some small game, it's his first time, and he wants to save all the hides he can. Supposing we're successful, I won't be able to get some tanning solution on them for a few days. What's the best way to keep them fresh till I can tan them? I've heard conflicting things - some say freezing is best while others say not to freeze


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Generally i freeze them skin side folded together. thaw them out good and then tan them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

My father used mortons table salt. The blue box. Just lay them out skin side up and salt the shat out of em.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I know when I mount my deer heads I always roll the cape up hair side out and place it in a plastic bag, and freeze it until I am ready to scrape and process the cape for mounting,


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks everyone. unfortunately we didn't get anything this weekend, but I'll keep all this in mind for next time.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

You can either freeze or salt. If you freeze them, start at the tail end and roll them up like you would roll carpet, then put it into a bag then freeze. If you salt them, make sure you get salt onto all of the hide. If you are just going to hang them up for display, you can tan them with 20 mule team borax.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Borax isn't a tan...it does however have mothproofing/preservation-like qualities and would work OK if you just wanted to hang something on the wall. Borax has its place in the taxi field...but not a tan. If you're looking for something to be soft, it gets a little more complicated...either way, freeze untill ready IMO.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I would freeze until ready to tan but i would freeze them flat not rolled up. 

Also if you wanna save some money on tanning solution you can use the brains of whatever critter you kill to tan the hide with.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

If you roll them up to freeze them, you lessen the risk of freezer burn and you won't break as many hairs. Just don't try to unroll them until they are completely thawed. I used to work for a fur buyer and over the years we froze 1000's of fox and mink this way.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I am an avid trapper and have preserved hundreds of hides. Ojibwa is right. Borax will work if youre just going to hang it on the wall. But it will be stiff as a board. There are about a million different tanning solutions out there for the hobbyist and they all work AS LONG AS YOU FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS CAREFULLY.

I agree that the best way to keep them until that point is to freeze them, rolled up. Just make sure that they are completley thawed before you unroll them or else you will pull fur. Make sure you scrape the hide very well. The more fat you leave on it, the more of a chance for slippage.


----------

